# My new Romeo y Julieta humidor



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I took the leap and bought a new humidor (at least, it's new to me). It's a craigslist purchase from a local cigar aficionado. It hasn't been used for about a year, so I'll start seasoning it tomorrow. I'm excited and ready to start filling it up. I'm not able to post images of it directly here since I only have 22 posts and not 30, but you can view a couple of pictures of it on my profile page.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice humi! How is the seal on the doors? Are you using beads? Keep us posted on the process and I want to see pics of it filled with cigars!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

nice looking unit you got there man.
if you want i can post some bigger pics if you have them uploaded somewhere online.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I knew I wanted to see this humi.

I can't believe there are two of us! Anyways I absolutely love this thing. I've changed my set up and use beads in four places now, works like a charm. Just make sure you properly season it. I took out the drawer of one side so I could read the hygrometer without having to open the doors.

I'm still in shock. So happy a fellow BOTL gets to enjoy one of these.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow that is one of the coolest humi's I've seen in a while!! Awesome find!! :tu


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I want one!


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

CaptainJeebes said:


> How is the seal on the doors? Are you using beads?


The doors seem to seal fine. I plan on using Heartfelt beads. The person I bought it from actually included 2 Paradigm PSH 6 and 1 PSH 3 humidifiers, along with 2 Little Havana hygrometers. I think I'll stick with the beads though.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

socapots said:


> nice looking unit you got there man.
> if you want i can post some bigger pics if you have them uploaded somewhere online.


Thanks for the offer. I'm only a few posts away now, so I'll edit my original post with larger pictures once I hit 30. Thanks again.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I can't believe there are two of us! Anyways I absolutely love this thing. I've changed my set up and use beads in four places now, works like a charm. Just make sure you properly season it. I took out the drawer of one side so I could read the hygrometer without having to open the doors.
> 
> I'm still in shock. So happy a fellow BOTL gets to enjoy one of these.


I'm also very surprised to see someone else with it. I have not been able to find any information at all on this humidor. Have you had any luck finding any other info on it yet?

I'm going to start seasoning it tonight. Where do you currently have the beads? I was planning on just placing them on the bottom of each side. By the way, you posted some great pictures of yours. I hope to have mine stocked half as well pretty soon.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

jmpeace501 said:


> Wow that is one of the coolest humi's I've seen in a while!! Awesome find!! :tu


Thanks, I'm quite pleased with it. Now to get it seasoned and stocked...


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

That is a beauty!
I'm envious...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

moznmar said:


> I'm also very surprised to see someone else with it. I have not been able to find any information at all on this humidor. Have you had any luck finding any other info on it yet?
> 
> I'm going to start seasoning it tonight. Where do you currently have the beads? I was planning on just placing them on the bottom of each side. By the way, you posted some great pictures of yours. I hope to have mine stocked half as well pretty soon.


I spoked with Bonita Smoke Shop about their Trinidad Humidor that looks identical, they said contact Altadis about more info.

I've now gone to one large tube on the bottom self and some additional drier beads on the third shelf of each side. Generally keeps 65% +/- 1.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I also have a RyJ humi, though not that one. Mine's about 200ct and is a top-opener. It's an inverted isosceles trapezoid and weighs about 30lbs empty. I haven't researched who makes them for Altadis, but they are of superb quality. Nice pick-up!


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet Humi!! Nice score with that one.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> I also have a RyJ humi, though not that one. Mine's about 200ct and is a top-opener. It's an inverted isosceles trapezoid and weighs about 30lbs empty. I haven't researched who makes them for Altadis, but they are of superb quality. Nice pick-up!


I've seen the humidor that you have and it is beautiful. It seems that the RyJ humis are hard to come by as a whole. I'd also like to say thanks for the guide you wrote. I'm going to use it to set up my humi.

Michael


----------



## muhren (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool Humi.


----------

